# What tractor suits my purpose?



## happypanda (Jul 22, 2010)

Quick farm summary: 70 acres, some of it is marshy, some of it is birch trees, the rest is overgrown pasture minus the few acres around the house which are active and mostly clean. In Eastern Ontario.

I admit right now I know absolutely nothing about tractors. Actually that's not true. In the past weeks I've learned what a PTO is, what a three point hitch is, and a bit about horsepower. I'm also starting to be able to identify the various tractor implements (rakes, etc). But other than that I am still a tractor newbie. Which is why I have turned to this forum!

What tractor is best for my land and purposes? Some of the things I will want to do include plowing fields, spreading manure, moving things around in general. Maybe in a year or two I'd like to get into producing my own hay for my small flock of sheep. I'd also like to get into producing my own animal feed but I admit I need to do more research on this front to see what is required. 

Do I need to level up from a lawn/garden tractor to a more beefy model?

I would also like to hear any information about buying used tractors, as that is what I will likely be going with due to funds (haven't applied for any farm loans yet though so that's an option). Are there any brands which tend to be more reliable than others?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Lots of excellent choices out there. Many thinks to consider, such as dealer support, especially if you get a used tractor. If you hay, or anticipate haying, you want to go a minimum of 40 HP. John Deere Kubota and New Holland are top brands, with super backing from the dealers, but there are so many off brands too, that are excellent. I would get something with a loader and diesel if you can afford it! If you buy used, be sure to make friends with a tractor mechanic well in advance, and have your perspective machine inspected, especially if it's a diesel. These are expensive to the core, if you make a bad choice. It's a tease, but I would advise going to a few dealers and trying the different transmission choices. Gear trannys are more reliable, but the hydros are certainly more convenient.


----------



## lsmurphy (Sep 12, 2008)

Compact-Tractors-and-Commercial-Mowers New Holland Boomer-8N - Models, technical data and characteristics 8N 50 HP


If only.....money.


Scott


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

Look at compact tractors only (CIH - NH - Kubota brands). 

A lawn or garden tractor will only cause pain & dissapoointment for you from the conditions you describe.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id save the lawn/garden tractor for mowing and buy a larger tractor for the other jobs. 

My dad picked up a 1945 farmall H with a wide front end a while back - it came with a meyers plow kit ( for snow plowing) - he also bought a 2 bottom plow and disc for plowing thier garden every year ( has a 3 pt hitch on it). He convertered it to 12 volt ( quite easily) , will run all day with no issues- no over heating .

Dont over look those old field tractors for farm jobs.


----------

